# overclocking intel E5500 processor



## sukesh1090 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am using Intel pentium dual core E5500 2.8GHz processor and i am having asrock g31m-vs2 motherboard which supports overclocking.i want to know how much overclocking can i do with my processor?i am having frontech 450w smps.
these are the screen shots of real temp during idle and the results of the loader test(these are the results after i overclocked it to 3GHz).thank you.


----------



## asingh (Oct 29, 2010)

Could you update your signature with the whole details, will be easier to advice you.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 29, 2010)

asingh said:


> Could you update your signature with the whole details, will be easier to advice you.



thank you for your reply.sorry for posting this two times,i have already posted this in overheating thread and i got the answer.i don't know how to close this thread that's why i left this thread.thank you.


----------

